

Dispelling the myths of customer retention in retail - pospischil
http://blog.custora.com/2012/01/dispelling-the-myths-of-customer-retention-in-retail/

======
mryilauer
spam

~~~
endersshadow
I'm going to agree with you. The blog is from a company that sells a customer
retention product.

Additionally, I've built analysis systems for more than one national retailer,
and customer retention is seen as very important and usually one of the first
things they try to tackle. The biggest problem is that they don't have the
cleanest of data, so that's the big part in implementing good retention
strategies.

These aren't so much "Myths of Customer Retention" as they are contrived
introductions to a marketing pitch. I've done plenty of work in the customer
analysis area and never have I encountered any of these so-called "myths."

